# Kaufberatung (Gamer PC)



## uniking (5. September 2014)

Hallo liebe Community
Ich möchte mir meinen ersten Gamer PC selber zusammenstellen. Dabei sollten Ultra Settings erreicht werden....
Da ich aber nur grundlegende Kenntnisse über den PC Bau besitze hoffe ich auf euer Feedback und würde mich über eure Meinung freuen.
Hier meine Idee:
https://www.digitec.ch/de/ShopList/Show?shopListId=1A8F297510B8A9D379B8D576F451B10C

Noch eine paar Fragen:
Sind alle Komponenten kompatibel?
Habe ich Sachen vergessen?
Gibt es Verbesserungsvorschläge?

Besten Dank im Voraus
Mit freundlichen Grüssen aus der Schweiz


----------



## Herbboy (5. September 2014)

Okay, der PC ist per se "gut", aber... 

- die Karte ist gut, ABER die billigere AMD R9 290 wäre sogar schneller. 
- CPU+Board: gut, wenn du UNBEDINGT übertakten willst. Ansonsten kannst Du ein Board unter 120 Fr nehmen (H97 oder Z97-Chipsatz) und einen Xeon E3-1231v3, der ist deutlich günstiger ist kaum langsamer als ein core i7, hat auch 8 Threads. FALLS der dann mal nicht mehr reicht, würde auch der übertaktete core i7 nicht mehr viel länger ausreichen, und du hast dann aber mehr Geld gespart und kannst ne neue CPU und Board hole.
- RAM: viel viel viel zu teuer ^^  Erstens reichen 2x4Gb noch lange völlig aus, und zweitens müssten selbst 2x8GB DDR3-1600 eher 160-180 Fr, vlt maximal 200 Fr kosten. 
- Netzteil: da reichen locker auch 450 bist 550 Watt bei der guten 8er-Serie von BeQuiet
-  Kühler: gut, WENN du übertakten willst - ansonsten auch gut, aber nicht nötig  
- Gehäuse: gut, aber auch sehr teuer - ein Gehäuse um die 80 Fr ist auch schon gut, super belüftet, durchdacht usw.
- WLAN: ICH würde eher nen Stick nehmen, die sind viel weiter verbreitet und daher auch ganz gus augereift, und schlechter als eine Karte sind die auch nicht. Meist hast Du auch ein USB-Kabel, das wie eine ANtenne wirkt - nur falls Du Sorge hast, dass ein klener Stick hinten am PC zu schlechten Empfang hat. Für Onlinegaming würde ich aber sowieso versuchen, es per LAN-Kabel zu machen.


----------



## uniking (5. September 2014)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich habe die Vorschläge durch geschaut und an manchen orten angepasst. 
Und ich frage mich sind jetzt noch alle Teile Kompatibel und habe ich etwas vergessen.
Version 2:https://www.digitec.ch/de/ShopList/Show?shopListId=7382DA32BCCE98CD88A124D8F922525A

Mit freundlichen Grüssen


----------



## svd (5. September 2014)

Die "R9 290X" hat ja nen guten Preis. Allerdings handelt es sich hier um ein Modell mit dem AMD Referenzkühler.

Positiverweise wird die heiße Abluft gleich hinten raus gepustet, anstatt innen im Gehäuse verwirbelt.
Die Karte wird dafür aber lauter, als zB Modelle mit zwei Axiallüfter.


----------



## Herbboy (6. September 2014)

Jo, wenn Die die Lautstärke egal ist, dann nimm die R9 290X - aber da Du ja so einen großen CPU-Kühler nimmst, dürfte Dir die Lautstärke ja offenbar wichtig sein, dann würde ich nicht diese R9 290X nehmen, sondern lieber eine R9 290 ohne X und mit nem Kühler, der 2-3 Lüfter hat. Die R9 290X ist ohnehin nur 10% schneller. 

Mit dem RAM und dem großen Kühler KÖNNTE es evlt. nen Konflikt geben, wenn der Kühler über die RAM-Slots ragt, weil das RAM noch so Kühlerrippen hat, die es höher machen. 


Festplatte brauchst Du keine? DVD-Laufwerk?


----------



## svd (6. September 2014)

Außerdem sind die 290X mit Referenzkühlung bekannt dafür, zu "throtteln", also die Leistung zu reduzieren, sobald sie zu heiß werden.
Da könnte eine 290 OC im Endeffekt echt schneller sein.

Falls du handwerklich geschickt bist und keine Angst um Garantien hast, wäre die obige 290X aber wie geschaffen für einen Umbau.
Solange du den notwendigen Platz im Gehäuse hast, böten sich ein paar Aftermarket Kühlkörper an, welche die Karte sowohl schneller, als auch kühler
laufen ließen. (Mein Favorit wäre der Morpheus.)


----------

